# (Dessert) BASIC MACARON RECIPE



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

I have always been a big fan of French Macarons. Maybe it's because I cannot get over how darn cute they are! Perhaps it is the beautiful hues and the crunchy-chewy texture. Before I tempted to make these, I actually did some research and read so many horror stories of how delicate these babies are. After many attempts, I finally master them. I figure out that all it needs is some patience and loving touch.
PLEASE click photo for recipe


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Those look great.


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

I have tried to follow the link, but it will not bring up the recipe. Can you post the recipe or pm the link to me? My wife would love to try them.

Thanks


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Link not working with me too!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They look great!!


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Sorry everyone here is the recipe:

*Macaron Shells*​ 100 grams (1 1/8 cup) ground almonds​ 100-110 grams (3 eggs) egg whites, aged 1 day at room temperature​ 200 grams (1 1/2 cup) powdered sugar​ 45 grams (4 tablespoons) granulated sugar​ *Buttercream filling*​ 5 tbsp. butter, at room temperature​ 80 grams powdered sugar (1/2 cup)​ 1 tbsp. almond extract​ ​ ​ *Directions:*​ Grind the almonds in a food processor. Sift to get rid of any large pieces. Mix the powdered sugar together with the ground almonds in a food processor. In a large bowl, whip the egg whites with a mixer. As the egg whites start foaming, add the sugar one tablespoon at a time and continue whipping until the mixture is glossy and stiff. You should be able to hold the bowl upside down without the meringue sliding out.​ Fold the dry mixture into the meringue using a spatula. Do not over mix! Put your piping bag in a tall glass and fill your piping bag and pipe the macarons onto baking sheets. The shells will flatten, so do not make them too big. About 1 inch is enough. Let them set for 30 minutes to form a dry skin.​ Heat the oven to 150 degrees. Bake for 10-12 minutes in the middle of the oven. Keep a close eye on them the last couple of minutes as they brown easily. Let the shells cool completely before removing them from the baking sheets.​ ​ ​ *Fillings:*​ Add the powdered sugar to the soft, room temperature butter. Beat the two together until fluffy. Add a tablespoon of almond extract and beat a little more until incorporated. I like to be precise, so I pipe the filling and sandwich the macaron shells together. You are now done!​ You can use any type of filling you like, my favorites are buttercreams, but you can use ganaches or jams. Macarons can be eaten right away, but if you cannot devour them all in one section, you can put them carefully in a box with an air tight lid and refrigerate them. Enjoy!​


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry, but you lost me at "how cute they are" lmao, but I guess whatever they are they look good..


----------



## PThomsen40 (Jun 23, 2015)

I know that this post is really dang old but I can't wait to try this macaron recipe. I've always been intimidated by it!


----------

